

ImgToCSS: Interesting experimental tool - jimsteinhart
http://www.imgtocss.com/

======
dwwoelfel
I made this! I'm surprised it wasn't caught by the dup detector -- I just
posted it two weeks ago, <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2491438>.

Not that I'm complaining.

------
jimsteinhart
Actually this should be called Img to HTML 3.2

~~~
pbhjpbhj
Indeed, I assumed it was going to be inline base64 encoded background image or
something that wasn't being stripped by MUA.

It's clever for sure.

